# 5.1 audio editing software



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving ALL!! 

Is this possible to do? I have a 5.1 setup, Onyko receiver. I notice some television shows and commercials put all the dialogue in the center channel speaker and put all the music, background noise, sound efx, etc in fronts and rears. I wanted to find a program where I could record and edit the audio coming out of all the other speakers with no dialogue. 

For instance if I disable/unhook the speaker cable from my center speaker, I get the music and effects with no dialogue. That's the sound I want but I want to capture it on an audio-program editor or send it to my computer somehow. I can't just send the headphone jack of the Onkyo to my PC because it still leaves in the center speaker dialogue even when I unplug the speaker. And I don't see any way to disable the center speaker through the menu or headphone output.

I guess I need some kind of computer HD card, and some 5.1 audio editing software? Or I could be completely wrong. I would really like to know what I can do next to have the ability to mix the sound and have the ability to disable the center speaker in the program or any speaker for that matter.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You should be able to do one channel at a time by connecting the speaker's output to the line in port on your sound card, which would require an adapter of course.
The sound can be captured and edited using any sound editing software.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Marlin -- where exactly is the speaker's output you're saying? I attached a pic of the back of my Onkyo. I just use a coaxial (bottom left side) into the HR23. Are you saying use that cable and get an adapter than can convert from a coaxial into a 3.5mm jack and then plug into sound card? If that's the case, how can that effectively single out or isolate all the different sounds from a 5.1 system with just one cable going into the sound card? Sorry if my questions are elementary -- just trying to understand.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Mark Walters said:


> Hey Marlin -- where exactly is the speaker's output you're saying? I attached a pic of the back of my Onkyo. I just use a coaxial (bottom left side) into the HR23. Are you saying use that cable and get an adapter than can convert from a coaxial into a 3.5mm jack and then plug into sound card? If that's the case, how can that effectively single out or isolate all the different sounds from a 5.1 system with just one cable going into the sound card? Sorry if my questions are elementary -- just trying to understand.


I think what he's saying is to use the actual speaker outputs(one at a time). But if you do be sure to use some kind of limiter(don't know actual name or even if something exists) to lower the output. Otherwise you'll probably fry your sound card.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

My daughter uses Reaper for cutting music for her dance studio so I checked and it will do 5.1 editing.

http://www.reaper.fm/

Mike


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Speaker outputs? Are they the dual speaker wires that come from each speaker into the Onkyo? So I have to find an adapter than can convert speaker wire into a headphone jack that I can plug into my sound card and figure out how to lower the output? Am I getting this right? Thanks


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

MicroBeta said:


> My daughter uses Reaper for cutting music for her dance studio so I checked and it will do 5.1 editing.
> 
> http://www.reaper.fm/
> 
> Mike


I use Reaper on an almost daily basis and love it. It's even cheaper now than when I bought it a couple years ago. I've done recording of up to 75 tracks with it so far. I've never done 5.1 though. A few tracks recorded live using Reaper last week:

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------

